# Terminator 6: Dreharbeiten beginnen im Sommer



## Darkmoon76 (5. März 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Terminator 6: Dreharbeiten beginnen im Sommer* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Terminator 6: Dreharbeiten beginnen im Sommer*


----------



## MichaelG (5. März 2018)

Naja mal sehen. Wenn man einfach alles nach T2 ignorieren will.... Ich weiß wirklich nicht ob die Idee so clever ist...


----------



## Batze (5. März 2018)

Also den letzten, Genesis fand ich nochmal richtig gut, aber auch als Abschluss. Irgendwann reicht es.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (6. März 2018)

Es wäre besser gewesen da bei Teil 2 aufgehört zu haben..


----------



## schokoeis (6. März 2018)

Das Beste aus dem Terminator-Universum  sind meiner Meinung nach die Sarah Connor Chronicles. Da sieht man wie viel Potential in Terminator steckt. Die Filme kommen Storytechnisch nicht mal ansatzweise da ran.


----------



## SphinxBased (6. März 2018)

Das ist wie bei COD, die konnten auch nicht aufhören Müll zu produzieren.Aufhören wenns am schönsten ist ist die Devise und das war in diesem Fall T2...........


----------



## Spiritogre (6. März 2018)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Das Beste aus dem Terminator-Universum  sind meiner Meinung nach die Sarah Connor Chronicles. Da sieht man wie viel Potential in Terminator steckt. Die Filme kommen Storytechnisch nicht mal ansatzweise da ran.



Hmm, weiß nicht, der Anfang war gut aber dann wurde es immer langweiliger, harmloser und verhedderte sich auch immer mehr. Es fühlte sich an, als trauten die sich nicht mehr. Ich habe die Serie jedenfalls irgendwann gelangweilt abgebrochen, kurz bevor sie dann eh abgesetzt wurde. 

Ich fand z.B. Terminator Salvation mit Christian Bale richtig gut. Das war so ein richtig schöner Post-Apokalypse Film.


----------



## schokoeis (6. März 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Hmm, weiß nicht, der Anfang war gut aber dann wurde es immer langweiliger, harmloser und verhedderte sich auch immer mehr. Es fühlte sich an, als trauten die sich nicht mehr. Ich habe die Serie jedenfalls irgendwann gelangweilt abgebrochen, kurz bevor sie dann eh abgesetzt wurde.
> 
> Ich fand z.B. Terminator Salvation mit Christian Bale richtig gut. Das war so ein richtig schöner Post-Apokalypse Film.



Ja die Abwesenheit von Arnie hat dem Film wirklich gut getan. Wobei Mit Bale kaum was schief gehn kann.


----------



## BF2-Veteran (9. März 2018)

Hallo,

mit Teil 1 und 2 hätte man aufhören müssen. 

Gruß

BF2-Veteran


----------

